# Suche Spicy Rahmen Gr. M Neu



## maxl111 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

suche einen Lapierre Spicy Rahmen Grösse M. 

Der Rahmen sollte Neu bzw. neuwertig sein, bereits über den Carbon Hinterbau verfügen und auch ein Ausfallende für Steckachsen haben.

Wer sowas zu verkaufen hat oder vielleicht einen Händler weiss der so einen Rahmen hat, wäre ich für Informationen sehr dankbar!

lg maxl


----------

